# hello



## keevin (May 20, 2009)

Hello, My name is Keevin, me life in Belgium, I have to trade the breeding of mantises he(it) there in one the years ½, and I speak very badly English about  

Actuellement in breeding:

D. lobata

D. dessicata

H. coronatus

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Parasphendales agrionina

Tisma pauliani

Stagmatoptera sp

Euchomenella sp

Sibylla pretiosa


----------



## Katnapper (May 20, 2009)

Hello, Keevin! I can understand your English... and that's what matters.  Welcome to the forum, glad to have you here! You have some nice species of mantis.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (May 20, 2009)

welcome i can understand your english as well. Nice species you have there


----------



## Swipht (May 20, 2009)

How's the waffles? One the years 1/2? do you mean 6 months? 1/2 a year? I'm not trying to be mean... Just trying to help with your english. It's a hard language. The rest I have no question about what you mean. Welcome to the forum. Good luck trading!


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 20, 2009)

Welcome, Keevin. Impressive bunch of species that you are raising. We have at least one other member from Belgium (Ruben 1) on the forum.


----------



## revmdn (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, from OHIO! USA


----------



## ismart (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## keevin (May 21, 2009)

I thank you for this reception, it is formidable to be able to speak with about breeder of the whole world.

It has been 18 months since I have to begin mantis, (to correct my fault of English ^_^ )

Keevin


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 21, 2009)

Your welcome ! We enjoy talking with everyone also, before the internet, none of this was possible in this fashion. You must have a bit of experience to share and we are excited to share with you too.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 21, 2009)

keevin said:


> I thank you for this reception, it is formidable to be able to speak with about breeder of the whole world.It has been 18 months since I have to begin mantis, (to correct my fault of English ^_^ )
> 
> Keevin


Formidable! (All right!)


----------



## Katnapper (May 21, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Your welcome ! We enjoy talking with everyone also, before the internet, none of this was possible in this fashion. You must have a bit of experience to share and we are excited to share with you too.


+1  

Very well said, Rebecca!


----------

